# Nissan Sunny/pulsar N14 wheel offset?



## thievingarab (Feb 12, 2009)

hey there

just been trawling the internet trying to find the offset for the standard 13" wheels on a 1995 N14 Nissan Sunny/Pulsar

the only information i can find on the wheel its self is:

JDOT 49 03 D K NISSAN 13X5J 40300 52Y00

any help much appreciated

have a photoshop of my car


----------

